# Dvarw group buy #4 is here!



## raihaan (19/4/18)

This is hands down the best tank I have used by a long shot! Thanks uncle Rob Fisher for a swift group buy, the hype is definitely real with this one! If you haven't got in on the buy you definitely missed out!






Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (20/4/18)

Yes it is and it’s happy days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

